
Show HN: ViewDom.js, graphical tree view of rich html editors - natejenkins
https://natejenkins.ch/view-dom
======
natejenkins
Author here. I often find when working on rich editors that I want to see a
graphical representation of the editor dom with the current selection and any
hidden or hard-to-see characters. That's what ViewDom does. Unfortunately it
still needs some work on mobile devices but I already find it useful.

